# [SOLVED]Some Problems after Mainboard switch

## maxe

SOLVED!

I fixed my problem.

At first, i plugged in my hdmi cable into the mainboard port, not the gpu port.

I didnt noticed that, because it still turned on and everything worked.

Then, after pluggin the cable into the gpu, i didnt get any screen at all.

That was because my mainboard changed the primary video device to my cpu, just had to change it back

to pci. Now everything works fine!

########

Good day everybody!

Ive recently bought a new mainboard + 2 more ram modules.

Since then, ive got some problems with my graphics card and sound.

First thing:

Running nvidia-settings prompts:

 *Quote:*   

> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.
> 
> Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia xconfig' as root), and restart the X server.

 

I havent changed anything at the configuration of the X server, and before the hardware

change i could use the nvidia-settings tool without a problem.

X is working without a problem by the way, its just the nvidia-settings application and a specific program 

under wine which complains about some DirectX stuff ( i guess thoose two have the same cause )

Here are some more informations:

lspci -k

```
...

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 670] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. GK104 [GeForce GTX 670]

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidia

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[   135.270] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   135.270] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[   135.272] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   135.272]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   135.272]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   135.272] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  361.28  Wed Feb  3 15:10:57 PST 2016

[   135.272] (II) Applying OutputClass "nvidia" to /dev/dri/card1

[   135.272]    loading driver: nvidia

[   135.272] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   135.272] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 1

[   135.270] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[   135.272] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   135.272]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   135.272]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   135.272] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  361.28  Wed Feb  3 15:10:57 PST 2016

[   135.272] (II) Applying OutputClass "nvidia" to /dev/dri/card1

[   135.272]    loading driver: nvidia

[   135.272] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   135.272] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 1

[   135.272] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 2

[   135.272] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 3

[   135.272] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 4

[   135.272] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 5

[   135.272] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 6

[   135.272] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 7

[   135.272] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   135.272] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   135.273] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[   135.273] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[   135.273] (II) Unloading intel

[   135.273] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[   135.273] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   135.273] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   135.273] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   135.273]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   135.273]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   135.273] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[   135.273] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[   135.273] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[   135.273] (II) Unloading nouveau

[   135.273] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[   135.273] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[   135.273] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[   135.273] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[   135.273] (II) Unloading nv

[   135.273] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[   135.273] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   135.273] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[   135.273] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   135.273]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[   135.273]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   135.273]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   135.273] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   135.273] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   135.273] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   135.273] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   135.273] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   135.273] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   135.273] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   135.273] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   135.273] (II) Unloading vesa

[   135.273] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   135.273] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  361.28  Wed Feb  3 14:48:10 PST 2016

[   135.274] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   135.274] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[   135.274] (--) using VT number 7

```

my nvidia.conf  file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/:

```

 Section "Device"

   Identifier  "nvidia"

   Driver      "nvidia"

 EndSection

```

I have no clue whats the problem here. Everything seems to be running really smooth, but the nvidia-settings application just wont launch.

Also the error with that wine application is bumming me.

edit: i just rebuild the drivers with emerge @module-rebuild, but the problems are still present.

So if anyone has an idea, i would really like to hear it.  :Smile: 

greetings, maxLast edited by maxe on Fri Nov 25, 2016 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Logicien

Is the slot number 01:00.0 on the PCI port for the Nvidia graphic card is the same then it was before you change the mainboard? Have-you try to suppress the configuration files of Nvidia-settings and Wine to make them rewrite new ones?

----------

## maxe

Hello Logicien.

I cant answer your first question. I dont know if it was in the same port before the switch. Also, i cant switch the port on the new mainboard

because it only has one in which my gpu fits in.

How can i suppress the configuration?

Should i maybe just delete the configuration files and make new ones?

Edit: i think i found the issue.

A little bit dumb, but i had the hdmi cable in my mainboard port, not in the gpu port.

Pluggin the cable into the gpu port leads to a blank, black screen. Nothing happens here, even after a reboot with the

cable in my gpu. The gpu turns on, but it gives to screen.

----------

